# ZAPCO BOARD



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

$1000.00 FIRM (SUPER RARE)

SERIOUS PEOPLE ONLY

I DON'T KNOW ANYONE THAT HAS ONE NIB.....






















NEVER BEEN HOOKED TO ANYTHING.. 
THE CORD HAS TO BE MADE STILL NEW IN PACKAGE WITH GAIN SCREWDRIVER, 
STICKER & BRACKET WITH MOUNTING SCREWS


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

Fuck that's dope...


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## pjeezy415 (Sep 14, 2013)

Nice


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

pjeezy415 said:


> Nice


:thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

350.00


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

Dusk til Dawn said:


> 350.00


TRY CRAIGSLIST!:nono:


----------



## Pootus (Aug 31, 2008)

good luck even finding one used with all the knobs for 350....


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

RIGHT???? :dunno:


Pootus said:


> good luck even finding one used with all the knobs for 350....


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

exotic rider said:


> $1000.00 FIRM (SUPER RARE)
> 
> SERIOUS PEOPLE ONLY
> 
> ...


:wave:


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

exotic rider said:


> RIGHT???? :dunno:


OH SNAP








2013-04-01_21-10-01_398_resized ZAPCO.jpg (383.4 KB)


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

exotic rider said:


> TRY CRAIGSLIST!:nono:










2013-04-01_21-10-01_398_resized ZAPCO.jpg (383.4 KB)


----------

